# recreational chewing



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I would love to get your ideas on recreational chewing. I love giving my chi's the bully sticks and curly/flossy bully's too. Believe it or not, they love nibbling on these HUGE retriever rolls (USA rawhide) that I have for my border collie too. But mostly, they go nuts over the bully's. 

I am fortunate to be able to take them all to work with me, and while there they have free access to chewing all of the above while roaming free in my office. And boy do they chew! They nap too, but they really love to chew--lol! Some of it may be the age--they are between 9 months and 15 months.

What are your thought on "over chewing"? Do you think they can? All of their weights are perfect (raw fed) as everything else about them

I just found some great looking tripe chews and a new bully stick ring on my favorite site Best Bully Sticks.com, but was wondering if I am offering them too much....seems boring to just nap if you can be busy chewing, right


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My dogs chew a lot too.. They get Bully Sticks or Himalayan chews (a hard cheese that takes a lot of chewing to soften). It takes them weeks to go through a bully stick, so I don't worry too much about it causing them to gain weight.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I Amberleah a milo's jerky stick to chew on and she gets it down to a small piece so fast and I have to take it away from her because she tries to sallow it and 1 time it was caught and she cried and I freaked out. So I watch to make sure it doesn't get small enough to sallow.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am not sure chewing can do them much harm... it sounds like they enjoy it, and it is good for keeping their teeth clean! I wouldn't worry personally... 
Wish I could take mine to work... lol


----------

